# New Holland loader



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Has anyone used or own a New Holland loader. I decided to buy their skidsteer and decided to take a look at their loaders. I've never owned a loader. I looked at A wl 50 1 yard 50hp which I could buy for 58,000 or I could lease a wl 110 2.2 yd 110hp for 1400 a month. I liked them but could only afford to buy the lw50 not the lw 110. If you were going to buy a loader which would you choose or would you choose another Company.


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

I like the ride control on them along with the easy service, we rent them as we need them but, but looking at one for later this summer. also get the locking rear diff.

What model skid sterr did you buy?

[Edited by paul on 03-16-2001 at 12:00 AM]


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

My problem with New Holland and their new line of construction equipment is that they do not have the following that Cat and JD do. If this is a piece that you are not sure of its extended use potential and want to move it on to another home your resale comparison of dollar spent to dollar returned will be lower than if the piece was Cat or JD.I am partial to Cat because you will always find a home for a Cat. In our part of the country I think alot of JD's are bought more by municipalities than private companys.As far as loader size a two yard is as small of a machine as I would go especially if I already had a skidloader. I think you would find that a skidloader will out perform a small wheel loader because of its speed and manuverability.So if you were to buy a loader something that is able to move some volume would be more desireable.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Paul 

I think we got the Ls190, I'm not sure though because we were looking at the 180 too and I don't have the paper work infront of me. I'm suposed to go pick it up later in the week, still waiting for the cab. 

Diggerman

Good point about not needing the smaller loader if I already have a skidsteer, I didn't realy even think of that. I hear you loud and clear about the resale price, I think I'm going to take a look at a JD or a Cat before I buy one and will definitly take your advice and get the bigger loader. I'll have to live with the payments for the next 5 years. 

Thanks for the feeback.


----------

